# Changing 2008 Brute Force speedometer to metric



## Jaak170 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello everyone!

It may be a really dumb question, but I'll still ask.
I recently bought a used Brute Force 650. The machine is great, however it annoys me that the speedometer uses imperial units (mph). I live in Estonia, Europe, and am much more used to seeing speedometer display kilometres per hour. 

So I was wondering if there was any way I could change that? (I don't have a manual and can't find a manual in the internet either)

Jaak


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

You should be able to find a manual for your bike in the Map & Manual section of this forum.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You cant flip MPH to KPH.
You'll have to get a metric display.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thats weird..... some polaris' you can, I remember on my old X425 you could...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep but da brute is a no.
it's not in the manual and noone has discovered a way to do it.


----------



## Jaak170 (Sep 30, 2009)

OK, thanks anyway!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Same problem here, Canadian with an American Brute, and the only proper way is to replace the speedo assembly (and the dealer could not confirm weather it would even work or not, because they are different part #'s and the computers could be different too from US to Canada).


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Same problem here, Canadian with an American Brute, and the only proper way is to replace the speedo assembly (and the dealer could not confirm weather it would even work or not, because they are different part #'s and the computers could be different too from US to Canada).


I think is because of that metric voltage ya'll have up there.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Really??? :thinking:



We have done cars/truck displays before and they would not work unless the software was reprogrammed, but I'd assume these are not the same but ya never know. 

And before I shell out almost $400.00, I'd like to be sure first.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Same problem here, Canadian with an American Brute, and the only proper way is to replace the speedo assembly (and the dealer could not confirm weather it would even work or not, because they are different part #'s and the computers could be different too from US to Canada).


That'll learn ya for buying American and supporting Obama's buy american plan!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im embarrased


----------



## Mbeckwith48 (May 13, 2015)

On my 2012 750 brute force I can hold
The button on the left of my display an 
press the right one and it toggles 
back-and-forth from kph to mph 
Hope it helps out I accidentally did it 
On mine


----------

